# research company??



## jyoung8j (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anyone used the company geo peptides?? I need some caber and they have it onsale for 30 and thts real cheap..


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 24, 2013)

I have not.
For some reason I think I remember reading something about caber not being stable in a liquid or something to that effect. I could be wrong, maybe someone else knows for sure.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 24, 2013)

Hard as hell to find in pill form anymore.. unless prescription then its a not.. $$$$


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 24, 2013)

Caber suspended isn't good. Unless you know you're getting a batch that's just made and you use it up quick. You're better off ordering pills and spending the extra loot.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2013)

aurapharm.com for caber.


----------

